# Western HTS not responding to controller



## lasmadas (Jan 23, 2016)

I recently purchased a Western HTS plow and had it installed by my local dealer. Unfortunately they are not open until Monday. I used it once in a small snow fall and used it today with just a few inches here in NE PA. I was just finishing up my 900ft up hill driveway and lower parking area and I went to raise the plow to back up and the plow did nothing. I checked all the electrical connections and also the security lock on the controller. I also checked for any hydraulic leaks and found none. I am getting power to the controller I was able to actually move the plow by hand while it was down on the ground. I finally had to unhook it and leave the plow sitting in my parking area. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Was there any clicking from the solenoid on U,L,R,?


----------



## lasmadas (Jan 23, 2016)

No, no clicking that I could hear.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I would start there, see if you can test light the small pin on the solenoid while pressing U,L,R


----------



## lasmadas (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## ThatGuySnowPlow (Dec 6, 2015)

I would check the plug wires that the controller is going into. For some reason the 2 red 2 black wires going into the plug like to short out on mine if I hit a bump. Western offers a splice for this and worked fine for me for 2 days and now its shorting again. If i hold the wires leading into the plug on the truck side the power stays on and I can plow fine.


----------



## lasmadas (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks, I'll check that.


----------



## ThatGuySnowPlow (Dec 6, 2015)

lasmadas;2101855 said:


> Thanks, I'll check that.


Any updates?


----------



## lasmadas (Jan 23, 2016)

Not yet, I spoke to the dealer that installed it and he said it could be a number different things causing it. He told me to ratchet strap up the blade and bring it in and he will fix what ever is wrong with it since he installed it. I am planning to do that tomorrow. Should be a fun drive since he is about 40 miles away. I will let you know what it was when he fixes it.


----------



## lasmadas (Jan 23, 2016)

*Finally figured it out*

Sorry for the delay in responding. I had to let the plow sit for a while. It turns out the wires that plug into the truck also plug into the motor of the plow and they had worked their way loose and came unplugged while I was plowing. It turns out the company I bought the plow and my spreader from were in a hurry and did not seat a few of the connections properly. I had the same problem with the spreader but that was wires not seated properly into the fuse box. All is connected and running fine. Thanks everyone for your help. I guess it is true that some times it is just the obvious.


----------

